# Các bài thuốc dân gian trị rôm sảy cho trẻ nhỏ vào ngày hè



## nusy (21/5/18)

*Về bản chất, rôm sảy là bệnh nóng trong người gây ra. Mùa hè nắng nóng khiến cơ thể phải tăng tiết mồ hôi để làm mát nên dẫn tới hiện tượng mồ hôi bị ứ đọng tại các tuyến tiết mồ hôi gây mụn nước mẩn ngứa và khó chịu cho trẻ nhỏ. Nếu không được chữa trị đúng phương pháp sẽ dễ dàng dẫn tới tình trạng “lợn lành thành lợn què”.*

Để chữa rôm sảy cho bé hoàn toàn không khó và không hề cần tới sự can thiệp của các loại thuốc tây gây nóng trong. Yếu tố yêu cầu duy nhất để điều trị hiệu quả cho chứng rôm sảy đó là kiên trì và tìm đúng phương pháp.

Ông cha ta xưa kia đã để lại rất nhiều bài thuốc dân gian quý giá và hiệu quả chữa trị rất cao đối với chứng rôm sảy ngày hè. Đa số các dược liệu cần thiết đều có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy ngay trong vườn nhà và liệu trình điều trị thường kéo dài từ 3 – 7 ngày sẽ kết thúc.

Phương pháp được áp dụng chủ yếu của các bài thuốc dân gian này đó là nấu nước tắm hoặc giã nát và đắp trực tiếp lên vùng có rôm để điều trị.

Mướp đắng 3 – 4 trái già nhưng vẫn còn màu xanh là tốt nhất đem bỏ vào trong 5 lít nước, cho thêm chút muối hạt và nấu sôi 15 phút sau đó để nguội rồi lấy tắm hoặc bao người cho bé, tùy vào thể trạng của bé lúc đó. Tắm cho bé 3 – 5 ngày, mỗi ngày 1 lần cho đến khi rôm trên da bé chết hết.

_

_
_Bài thuốc dân gian trị rôm sảy cho trẻ nhỏ_​ 
Lấy một nắm to lá đào (lá cây hoa đào)/ lá trà xanh tươi rửa sạch, cho vào nồi nước đun sôi 10 phút sau đó cho thêm chút muối ăn rồi lấy cho bé tắm hoặc bao người mỗi ngày 1 lần, thực hiện từ 5 – 7 ngày cho đến khi mụn rôm của bé xẹp hẳn.




_Sau mùa xuân, cây đào tốt lá lại trở thành thứ thuốc giúp trị rôm sảy._​ 
Bồ kết 3 quả + bông kê 1 bông + lá tía tô một nắm to + một chút muối ăn nấu trong 5 lít nước sôi trong 20 phút thì để nguội rồi lọc lấy nước cho bé tắm. Bông kê kết hợp với bồ kết là hai thứ rất kỵ rôm sảy nhưng không nên cho bé tắm quá thường xuyên loại nước này mà nên xen kẽ với các loại nước khác trong quá trình thực hiện giệt rôm trong 3 – 7 ngày vì trong bồ kết có chất nhựa sẽ khiến da bé khó chịu nếu tiếp xúc nhiều.




_Bồ kết 3 quả + bông kê 1 bông + lá tía tô một nắm to + một chút muối ăn_​ 
Gừng tươi cả vỏ 1 ánh vừa, giã nát, cộng thêm một chút nước cốt chanh tươi cho hỗn hợp gừng chanh vào một chiếc khăn sạch sau đó chắt nước từ từ và thấm lên vùng có rôm của bé, để cho khô lại. Ngày bôi 2 – 3 lần, áp dụng trong 4 -5 ngày. Phương pháp này không được khuyến khích sử dụng nhiều vì nó khiến da của trẻ khá sót.




_Bài thuốc dân gian trị rôm sảy cho trẻ nhỏ_​
Một nắm lá tía tô + một nhúm muối ăn giã nát, chắt lấy nước và chấm vào những chỗ bé bị nổi rôm, để cho khô trong 15 – 20 phút rồi tắm lại cho bé bằng nước sạch, mát.




_Tía tô có thể dùng nấu nước tắm hoặc giã nát với muối và đắp trực tiếp lên vùng có rôm._​ 
Nước sinh tố rau má/ nước ép lá diếp cá: nếu bé nhà bạn có thể uống được hai thứ này sẽ hỗ trợ rất nhiều cho việc thúc đẩy nhanh quá trình đánh đuổi lũ  rôm sảy ra khỏi làn da em bé của con trẻ. Rau má/ rau diếp cá cho vào máy xay sinh tố, thêm chút nước đun sôi để nguội xay nát, có thể cho thêm đường hoặc sữa ông thọ tùy ý để trẻ dễ uống hơn. Ngon hơn khi để mát. Bố mẹ có thể cho bé uống một ly 500ml vào buổi sáng mỗi ngày để giúp cơ thể bé giải nhiệt tốt hơn.




_Nước rau má giúp thanh nhiệt bên trong cơ thể hiệu qả, nên cho bé uống vào sáng sớm._​
*Cách phòng ngừa rôm sảy ngày hè cho trẻ*

Hãy giữ gìn vệ sinh hằng ngày cho bé thật tốt, thường xuyên tắm cho bé bằng nước mát mỗi ngày. Ngày nhiệt độ quá cao có thể tắm cho bé hai lượt trưa, chiều để da bé không bị bí do cơ thể tăng cường tiết mồ hôi.
Cho trẻ mặc những loại quần áo rộng rãi, mát mẻ với chất vải thấm mồ hôi tốt.
Cho trẻ chơi ở những nơi thoáng mát, tránh cho trẻ tới những nơi đông người hay ở ngoài nắng quá lâu.
Cho trẻ ăn những món mát giúp thanh nhiệt giải độc như canh mồng tơi, canh rau sam, canh rau dền…
Hạn chế các đồ ăn cay nóng và nhiều dầu mỡ.
_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------



## bottamnhanhung (12/6/18)

Mỗi nơi có một cách trị rôm sảy khác nhau và hầu như sử dụng các bài thuốc dân gian theo từng vùng - chữa rôm sảy bằng mướp đắng cũng khá thông dụng với các miền của việt nam


----------



## bautroimauxanh (6/8/21)

Mướp đắng 3 – 4 trái già nhưng vẫn còn màu xanh là tốt nhất đem bỏ vào trong 5 lít nước, cho thêm chút muối hạt và nấu sôi 15 phút sau đó để nguội rồi lấy tắm hoặc bao người cho bé, tùy vào thể trạng của bé lúc đó. Tắm cho bé 3 – 5 ngày, mỗi ngày 1 lần cho đến khi rôm trên da bé chết hết.


----------

